# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Qu'elle tablette acheter ?

## RIHO37

Bonjour 
Je me permets de relancer cette question, je dois faire un cadeau à mon fils pour son anniversaire (26) en août, personne j'ai un un ipad et j'ai pris une nexus a ma femme et je dois dire que c'est très sympa fouillis mais sympa.
Au niveau téléphone c'est je suis passé d'un iPhone a un xperia z la ce n'est pas la même chose car c'est moins pratique on va plus à l'essentiel avec iOS.
Bref pensez vous que je doive attendre un peu la sortie de la nouvelle nexus ou n'y aura t il pas grand changement, ou y a t il sur le marché un matériel équivalent ?
D'avance merci

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Si je puis me permettre, ta question sera plus adaptée au topic suivant : http://forum2.x86-secret.com/threads...tères-inclues.
(ici ça concerne plutôt l'application CPC pour tablettes)

----------


## RIHO37

Pardon pour cette bévue

----------


## Nirm

> Surface pro non ?


 Une question posée en Juillet, que l'on a réorientée vers le topic adéquat...
Tu penses vraiment que ta réponse va servir? :tired:

----------

